# Engine on David Bradley Generator



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

I am trying to figure out the Tecumseh engine number for a Sears engine I have on a David Bradley Generator. The Sears number is 143.506011, serial # 0725395. Every table I have seen does not include the Sears number I have. I believe the engine was made in 1940. Appreciate any help.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I/we answered you questions on MY Tractor Forum. I even included a video of a similar one running. It is a 3 to 4 HP from the 1970s and the parts that are available can be looked up on Sears parts. Roger


----------

